# Flavours



## bess. (28 Mars 2013)

Voici une nouvelle application qui permet de créer, appliquer et partager des thèmes sur Mac OS X.
http://flavours.interacto.net/


----------



## Scalounet (30 Mars 2013)

Merci, dommage que ce soit un shareware, de plus, j'ai l'impression que coté stabilité c'est peut-être pas encore ça !!


----------



## wath68 (30 Mars 2013)

C'est déjà la galère pour changer le dock ...


Thinker Different a dit:


> j'ai suivi tes instructions mais  maintenant l'écran est gris et jai plus de dock (ils disent qu'il est  endommagé ou incomplet quand je clique dessus dans  système/coreservice/dock)   mes parents vont me tuer je pense que jvai aller voir un genius ou un informaticien


... alors personnellement je ne me lancerai pas dans une modif de theme.

 Scaliloulinet


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mars 2013)

Du coup je viens de le mettre......à la corbeille sans l'utiliser.


----------



## bess. (31 Mars 2013)

J'ai peur qu'on ne puisse plus rien modifier sur OS X à l'avenir..


----------



## gerald79 (9 Avril 2013)

bonjour, j'ai tester ce soft, mais je ne suis pas convaincu, je n'arrive plus à mettre les fonds d'écran que je veux, quand je redémarre j'ai un écran gris, j'ai beau appliquer un fond d'écran à chaque redémarrage écran gris.

mais question comment faire pour ne plus avoir l'écran gris, pour mettre celui que je veux  comme avant ????

merci


----------



## wath68 (9 Avril 2013)

Ce que je ferais :
si c'est possible revenir à la config par défaut (comme indiqué dans la news MacG),
et virer ce truc.
https://interacto.zendesk.com/entries/23386072-How-can-I-completely-uninstall-Flavours-
https://interacto.zendesk.com/entries/23388671-What-if-something-goes-wrong-


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2013)

Merci pour le retour, je voulais le tester, mais là ...

Et puis j'ai pas vu de thème Amiga OS ! :rateau:


----------

